# Reality Check on the Demand for Guns



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A few thoughts on the "need" for guns, demand, and the Second Amendment:

https://www.ammoland.com/2018/04/time-to-repeal-the-second-amendment-how-we-do-it/#axzz5Da98vvGg


----------

